# senegal parrot laid three eggs, whitout mating...



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Friends' parrot laid three eggs ..without mating...after 16 years with her owners...first she was plucking the feathers..then shrreding things and made kind of nest...now is eatin g a lot and not moving out of cage..

Owners are worried about her...do not know what to do with eggs..remove them..or not..when and so on..how to stop the female from laing eggs again...
would be grateful for advice...


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If you remove them she will most likely just lay more. Leave them with her untill she loses interest probably about 30 days. There nothing really to worry about at this stage but make sure she gets enough calcium to replace what she has used to make egg shells.


----------

